
The year 2040 is looking very scary for the world’s richest countries - l33tbro
http://qz.com/588072/the-demographic-problem-you-really-need-to-worry-about/
======
seivan
These days you can get welfare for being "allergic" to electricity and
subsidized holistic "medicine". At some point the system will implode long
before 2040.

~~~
vmorgulis
Or medecine will be disrupt...

